# An innovative motor/generator design



## begreen (Jul 24, 2012)

This is an interesting and novel motor design that is lightweight, all fuel, and evidently works quite well. It has been running for months under testing and so far shows promise.

http://www.innomot.org/#Range Extender


----------



## fossil (Jul 24, 2012)

Some fart smellers...er, I mean smart fellers out there are really using their noggins.  I love seeing innovative stuff like this.  A lot of the time it's a bust, but every once in a while, somebody hits that home run.  It's the ones who just keep stepping up to the plate, game after game, hoping to blast the danged ball over the outfield fence who I really admire...because they know the odds are against them, but they try anyway.


----------



## begreen (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr Herbert Hüttlin has been working on this engine since 1991. It's in it's 3d iteration and he has ideas to make it even more efficient.There are lots of clever solutions in his design, hope it makes it.

http://www.gizmag.com/huttlin-kugelmotor/19923/


----------



## Jags (Jul 24, 2012)

That is pretty cool.  I love new tech.  Even the failures are "learning experiences".

This is somewhat akin to the newer design of low speed wind generators where the power generation is done at the tips of the blades instead of turning a much lower speed shaft genny.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2012)

Love this one. There are lots of cool efficient gizmos in development- can't wait for commercial availability


----------



## Realstone (Aug 3, 2012)

Interesting & innovative.  I'd like to hear Master Mech his thoughts on servicing either the engine or the motor though.


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2012)

Did you catch the video of the engineer assembling the engine in 90 minutes?

http://www.innomot.org/#Film Engine Structure


----------



## Realstone (Aug 3, 2012)

begreen said:


> Did you catch the video of the engineer assembling the engine in 90 minutes?
> 
> http://www.innomot.org/#Film Engine Structure


  Why, no I didn't


----------



## Realstone (Aug 3, 2012)

Well I'm impressed


----------



## nate379 (Aug 3, 2012)

That thing is tiny, wonder how my hp it produces?


----------



## begreen (Aug 3, 2012)

"Pre-production prototypes of 1.18 liter capacity have been in testing for some months and power output at present is 74kW (100hp) at 3000rpm with torque up to 290Nm (213ft-lb). Dr Hüttlin expects efficiency to increase by another 40% with reduced bearing friction and optimization of the combustion."


----------



## Realstone (Aug 4, 2012)

That's an awful lot of torque for 100HP.


----------



## begreen (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I noticed that too. Diesel engine like torque and decent horsepower from 1.18 liters.


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 23, 2012)

I like it!  There is alot of precision German machineing there! Seems like it can only be indirectly fuel injected be the limitations of the design. 

TS


----------



## CMAG (Sep 11, 2012)

Any testing done  burning wood gas ?


----------

